# Show Ear Cropp in TN????



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gettin a female blue pup and wanting her ears cropped the vets around here wont do it. I live in clarksvill tn if anyone knows of a vet that will cropp ears around the area please let me know thanks.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

my vet in Memphis Tn will do it for 300 if you want to come out this way


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks ill keep that in mind hopefully i can get a little more local than that but worst come to worst i may be headed out that way.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

If you're getting it form a reputable breeder, they may be able to get it done for you before you even get the pup. If you're getting it from a BYB, then IDK what to tell ya...phonebook? Just make a bunch of calls...

And remember to look at pictures of past crops that the vet you choose has done...so you can point at the ones you like and say "like that"...so you kinda know what you'll be getting as a final result..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

tahoe262 said:


> Gettin a female blue pup and wanting her ears cropped the vets around here wont do it. I live in clarksvill tn if anyone knows of a vet that will cropp ears around the area please let me know thanks.


Sorry I'm not of much help in this department.. but for some reason, you seem familiar to me.. do we know each other in some strange way? I'm not trying to be funny... idk why you seem so dang familiar to me. I didn't notice your intro post, so Welcome to the pack! Hope you enjoy your stay here and that you make plenty of acquaintances along the way, and learn tons, and have even more to offer someone else. I look forward to interacting with you more in the future.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

yea idk im terrible with names but i have lived in tn my whole life and know some of the breeders here so i may have seen you before. I also want to thank everyone here for welcoming me in and helping me with all my questions i just got my first legit papered pit so im sure i will need tons of help


----------



## Mabellelune (Feb 17, 2012)

tahoe262 said:


> Gettin a female blue pup and wanting her ears cropped the vets around here wont do it. I live in clarksvill tn if anyone knows of a vet that will cropp ears around the area please let me know thanks.


VCA Animal Care Center of Mount Juiliet will do it for $267 and it will be $25 per additional ear taping if you don't want to do it yourself.


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

In Clarksville, check out North Clarksville Animal Clinic and ask for Dr. Whitford. The guy is a jerk for the most part, but he does good ear crops. Just bring a picture of what you want done and have him do it. Make sure to insist that the ears are done like your picture reference.


----------



## Jade1983 (Mar 22, 2012)

gallatin tn dr.cole he is awesome


----------

